

Ask HN: Geohashing (XKCD #426) Implementation - Jeremy1026

Has anyone done an implementation of Geohashing? I am trying to put something together in Swift for iOS but am so hung up on how to convert the MD5 to the coordinates.<p>If anyone has done this before I&#x27;d be super appreciative of some help.
======
nowarninglabel
Have you read the implementations page?
[http://wiki.xkcd.com/geohashing/Implementations](http://wiki.xkcd.com/geohashing/Implementations)

